# 3 game homestand



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets have a 3 game homestand coming up. Phoenix, Memphis, Charlotte. Hornets need to win all 3. Nothing else to be said really. They haven't played as many games as other teams but these 3, 4, and 5 days between games are getting ready to come to an end for a while. Maybe after this homestand I might start making game threads again. Maybe. eace:


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I'm to the point where I don't know what to expect from the Hornets. Hopefully, Tyson is ready to start playing better and Peja can keep up his shooting from the last game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

bee-fan said:


> I'm to the point where I don't know what to expect from the Hornets. Hopefully, Tyson is ready to start playing better and Peja can keep up his shooting from the last game.


Hopefully.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I see no reason why the Hornets shouldn't win all three games. They've owned the Suns as of late, both on the road and at home, and they're just a much better team than both Memphis and Charlotte.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Tonight against Phoenix, Mo will play but will not start and Nash is iffy with a virus. 




> After missing consecutive six games with a sore right knee, New Orleans Hornets shooting guard Morris Peterson is expected to play but not start tonight against the Phoenix Suns, Coach Byron Scott said.
> 
> Also, Phoenix guard Steve Nash did not participate in the Suns' shootaround this morning at New Orleans Arena. The team said Nash had a virus, they weren't more specific, and didn't give a status report on if he'll play tonight.
> 
> For the Hornets, Peterson hasn't played since the Houston game on Nov. 15.


http://blog.nola.com/hornetsbeat/2008/12/new_orleans_hornets_guard_morr_1.html


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

I like the idea of having him work his way back into the starting lineup. I don't like anyone losing their starting job because of injury, so hopefully in a couple of games he will start again.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

delete


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Grizzlies in the house tonight. Hornets better not underestimate these guys.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Hornets win 106-87. 2 down, 1 to go and then headed back to the road for a 3 game trip.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Wednesday night is Hardwood Classic Night. Just win Hornets, just win.

http://www.nba.com/hornets/HWC_night.html


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Right now at halftime CP has more assists than the whole Bobcats team. Hornets need to stay on the shooters and watch out for Okafor. He's trying to have a block party.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I'm guessing if the bench don't lose too much of the lead the starters will sit the entire 4th. Get ready for the trip to Boston.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Bench getting sloppy as if this game is over with.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Augustin playing well in this 4th quarter for his hometown friends and family.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Augustin has worked out really well for Charlotte...He turns the ball over too much,but aside from that he's been terrific.He has terrific range and the potential to be a really first rate pg


not much else to be excited for about this team...What's augustin have about 12 points in this quarter?


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah, looks like he's almost the only one scoring out there. With a few baskets from a few other players. He has no turnovers or fouls tonight. This is his only time in N.O. this season so it's good for him that he had a good game.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Augustin probably has more points in the 4th than the entire Hornets bench.

Oh boy. I just cursed him. He turned the ball over.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

i looked through the gamecast augustin had 14 points in the 4th quarter and i think he only missed one shot.

Hornets bench is stinking up the place and making this look like it was a competitive game


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Diable said:


> i looked through the gamecast augustin had 14 points in the 4th quarter and i think he only missed one shot.
> *
> Hornets bench is stinking up the place and making this look like it was a competitive game*


Exactly.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Those Bucs unis look cool.


----------



## bee-fan (Nov 4, 2006)

Augustin had a large crowd of fans in the arena tonight. I was happy to see him having a good game, but even happier we won.


----------

